# Schlumpf: The Ultimate Geared Unicycle Hub!



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

*From 26er to 39er with one Click!*


----------



## mojojojoaf (Sep 9, 2008)

UNI you are a mad man. Cool video cool hub for the uni!


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

mojojojoaf said:


> UNI you are a mad man. Cool video cool hub for the uni!


Thanks mojo!


----------



## rokit831 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Ever accidentally hit the shift button?*

Nice video what a great and original application of the Schlumpf system! Have you ever encountered instances when you accidentally hit the shift button?


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ooops, duplicate post. See original below.


----------



## unigeezer (Feb 26, 2008)

rokit831 said:


> Nice video what a great and original application of the Schlumpf system! Have you ever encountered instances when you accidentally hit the shift button?


Thanks. Fortunately not, and that's because you have to make a deliberate inward pivot of your foot to depress the shift button, with the ankle area of your shoe. It's not actually that much of a pivot, but enough so that an unintentional shift is unlikely. And the only time it would be bad is if I was hauling butt in high, and inadvertently shifted to low!

I would suddenly be spinning like I was in ultra-granny gear, and would be bucked off instantly, and probably go down pretty hard! Kind of like having a rug pulled out from under you (from behind) without warning.  That's why when I have to downshift for a climb or whatever, I need to slow down quite a bit, and be ready for the 50% drop in gear ratio.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Florian designs some cool products.


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)

Only Two gears?
Do you not need more gears? and maybe more wheels? 

You have at last got a Guni 

Pete G..


----------

